# *** Introducing the 034Motorsport Aluminum Thermostat Housing for the 06A 1.8T! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: CLOSED*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on the new 034Motorsport Aluminum Thermostat Housing for the 06A 1.8T! :thumbup:

*Metal Thermostat Housing, Audi/Volkswagen 06A 1.8T Transverse, Aluminum*

*Retail:* $99.50 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $89.50 + Shipping (Discount Applied in Cart)

*Introductory special pricing is limited to the first 20 buyers!*

​
034Motorsport is pleased to offer our Aluminum Thermostat Housing for the Transverse 1.8T!

Designed to repalce the failure-prone plastic housing, this housing is engineered to be a long-lasting direct drop-in replacement. Featuring a CNC machined billet aluminum base, welded aluminum coolant pipe, high-quality replacement o-ring, and new installation hardware, this kit includes everything necessary to replace the fragile plastic factory housing.

*Features:*

Direct Drop-In Replacement
CNC Machine Billet Aluminum Housing
Professionally Welded Aluminum Coolant Pipe
*Replaces:*

06A121121C
*What's Included:*

Aluminum Thermostat Housing
High-Quality O-Ring
Replacement Bolts & Washers
*Fitment:*

2000 - 2006 Audi TT 1.8T (MkIV)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Beetle 1.8T
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Golf/GTI 1.8T (MkIV)
1999 - 2005 Volkswagen Jetta/GLI 1.8T (MkIV)
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! We shipped 8 of these out today, and still have 12 left at the introductory price.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Does this housing; use the original o-ring or a custom o-ring, that when needing replacement.... would ONLY be available from 034 Motorsports? Have you considered; making a replacement for the coolant flange coming off the head? These two; would replace some of the most troublesome and leak/failure prone parts on the 1.8T! Any info; appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

billymade said:


> Does this housing; use the original o-ring or a custom o-ring, that when needing replacement.... would ONLY be available from 034 Motorsports? Have you considered; making a replacement for the coolant flange coming off the head? These two; would replace some of the most troublesome and leak/failure prone parts on the 1.8T! Any info; appreciated! Thanks!


We use a standard, off-the shelf o-ring. :thumbup:

No plans to make the other flange, but we may consider it in the future.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response! PLEASE, consider; making the other coolant flange... I am so tired of having to replace these plastic flanges so often! I live in the desert of New Mexico and the heat, really gets to these failure prone parts!  Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Is this intro price still active (shows "active" in green text); the price is coming up @ normal in the cart, thanks! :wave:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

billymade said:


> Is this intro price still active (shows "active" in green text); the price is coming up @ normal in the cart, thanks! :wave:


Hello,

I apologize for the confusion; the special ended a while ago, but it looks like we missed this thread. Feel free to send me a PM if you still need to order one. 

Thanks!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! It was nice seeing many of you at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! :heart:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We'd like to wish everyone a pleasant Independence Day Weekend! Happy 239th Birthday, America! []

034Motorsport will be closed Friday, July 3rd through Sunday, July 5th. Our website will be processing orders as usual, and we'll be back to business as usual on Monday. We've even got a few special products just for the 4th of July! [up]

*Hand-Drawn Bald Eagle Sketch (Monochrome Pencil or Full 16-Color Crayola)*



Starting at $25!

*Free BBQ Cooked by Javad Shadzi, 034Motorsport's Founder & President*



Free!


----------

